# Anhalteweg berechnen



## Marvin0512 (16. Feb 2022)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich muss für mein Studium im Eclipse eine Anhalteweg Berechnung programmieren. Der Anhalteweg setzt sich aus Reaktionsweg und Bremsweg zusammen. Mein Programm läuft so zwar, aber ich frage mich ob es nicht noch einfacher umsetztbar wäre.





```
public class Anhalteweg {

    public static void main(String[] args) {
   
        Scanner eingabe = new Scanner(System.in);
       
       
        //Eingabe
        System.out.print("Bitte geben Sie die Geschwindigkeit ein:");
        int geschwindigkeit;
        geschwindigkeit = eingabe.nextInt();
       
        //Verarbeitung
        double reaktionsweg =Math.round(3*geschwindigkeit)/10;
        double bremsweg =Math.round(geschwindigkeit)/10;
        double anhalteweg =Math.round(reaktionsweg + bremsweg);
       
        //Ausgabe
        System.out.println("Der Reaktionsweg beträgt:" + reaktionsweg);
        System.out.println("Der Bremsweg beträgt:" + bremsweg);
        System.out.println("Der Anhalteweg beträgt:" + anhalteweg);
       
        eingabe.close();
    }

}
```


----------



## mihe7 (16. Feb 2022)

Recht viel einfacher gehts ja kaum  

Zeile 23 solltest Du weglassen. Das Schließen des Scanners schließt automatisch auch den vom Scanner verwendeten Stream. Den hast Du aber nicht geöffnet (System.in), daher solltest Du den auch nicht schließen.


----------

